# Wo finde ich die JFace Plug-ins?



## jappa (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen _konkreten_ Link geben, wo man die Plugins herunterladen kann,
um mit JFace zu programmieren. Wäre sehr dankbar, bin seit gestern am suchen danach.


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2010)

Lade dir doch die Eclipse RCP Version runter, da ist alles dabei.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2010)

In jeder Eclipse Version sind die JFace Bundles enthalten da die Eclipse UI massiv auf JFace setzt.


----------

